# mun/mulla tekee mieli jotain



## kielikorva

"mulla tekee mieli jotain" tai "mun tekee mieli jotain" - kumpi oikein? Tai molemmat? Eroja merkityksissä? Vinkkejä käyttämiseen?


----------



## Armas

"Mulla tekee mieli" kuulostaa oudolta. Se on joko väärin tai jotain murretta. Suosittelen käyttämään "mun tekee mieli".


----------



## kielikorva

Entä "mun/mulla käy sääliksi"? Päteekö tähänkin sama suositus?


----------



## Warped

"Mulla käy sääliksi" on todennäköisesti väärin. Voit käyttää "Mun käy sääliksi" tai "Mua käy sääliksi". Molemmat ovat puhekieltä.


----------

